# My TT Build Continued! Update! NEW PICS! PG10! Fresh paint!



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

Well, let me explain where i am.
I recently purchased a damaged TT, which was hit on the rear quarter. I purchased it as a project with the intention of painting it another colour and a few mods. Ive had many quotes to repair and all exceed £2000+ (and thats without paint!) 

So, im sat here thinking what to do? And i get a call regarding a shell i enquired about.
The call is good news! Im now the proud owner of a..... bare shell! 

My plan now is to completly strip my damaged TT and re-fit everything to the new shell! [smiley=book2.gif]

Some people think im bonkers.... but i just think im free! :mrgreen:

Its going to be an exciting and very long project, but im determined to finish it on my own. Once everything is re-fitted, i will be sending it to the paint shop (which will cost alot less than the repair)

So, hopfully i will be keeping on top of this thread, updating it as i go along!

Wish me luck, and i'll be on the road soon (i hope!)










































Mitch


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

nice! Lots of work needed

Wouldn't it probably be cheaper to get the shell sprayed now while its bare?

Oh and where the hell did you get a TT shell from!


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Good man!

Hope you got it cheap? The whole thing?

Just putting the finshing touches to our TT now, that seems to of gone down to a bare shell now!!

Highly reocmmend if you stay black, go for the new BMW M3 E90 Pearl Black, just had our TT sprayed in it. Gorgeous!


----------



## modified_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

hope your new shell has ID. As u cant use your existing one...surely cant be more expensive to repair a qtr than to reshell....


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Yes, new shell has id etc, so its all good! Was stripped and was going to be a track car, but the guys plans failed.
In regards to the repair on the damaged tt, it was quite harsh as it bent all the mounting points for the subframe etc, so it needed to be jiged and needed the quarter cutting off and replaced. At least a whole shell will be stronger!

In regards to paint, im still stuck for colour! My original choice was (and i think still is) white!

But now going back to my paint thread, im thinking of doing it 2 tone, top half black, bottom half white!

What you think?

If so, then i can leave the upper half black, but i can paint the lower half before i start putting it together again!

Could somone maybe do a photoshop of a coupe with the top half black and bottom half white? and with a V6 front bumper! :mrgreen:

Thanks


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice one mate - I love a good project to watch!!!

Keep at it & good luck!

Lee


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Black and white would look brilliant, go for that colour combo definitely

Best of luck, I hope you know what you are doing 

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers charlie!

Yes, black and white is the combo im going for! Just need somone to photoshop it for me!

And yes, im sure i know what im doing, along with guides and help from the forum, im sure i'll be ok!

Thanks!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

there are 1 or 2 b/w TTs out there -- posted on here before (well one is cream). they look great - trust me.

good luck with the build. how long do you estimate it will take you?

TTitan


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Brilliant Matey, Going to love watching this delelop... make sure your get lots of pics as you do EVERYTHING... it'll be a pic how-to build a TT and would be very usefull..

Good luck matey !!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, I must admit i would not know were to start. keep us updated it will be good to see.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

We love these build threads. 
Keep the photos coming at every stage. Don't forget about the stance. How low you gonna go? There's a nice cream and black TT on here, suggest you take a look. Chosen any wheels yet? Goodies? :wink: 
Sorry I'm getting ahead of myself here. 

Best of luck with it mate.

Erol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good luck with it mate keep us posted


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

Film it in timelapse photography, could be the mk 1 version of the r8 advert


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That is some project... best of luck and look forward to the updates


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

DAY 2 of the back garden: 

So, today i have managed (somehow) to strip the entire interior of the doner car along with dash, roof lining, everything.
Just the loom and heater matrix left now (insdie that is). 
Now to remove the loom and matrix, i decided that the engine would need to be removed to make it easier!
So after hunting for an engine crane, i managed to borrow one from a friend! 8)

So, getting ahead of time, i decided to remove the engine, along with the prop shaft etc... (after smacking my head on the engine crane) 

I also managed to strip the rear underneath (fuel tank, exhaust, etc) and re-fit to the new shell!

YAY! I now have 2 wheels on my wagon! :mrgreen:

A busy day indeed, and plenty of detailed pics (which i will make some sort of photo book eventually)! [smiley=book2.gif]

Feels like one giant Kinder suprise! 

Heres a few updated pics of todays progress!


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

you've been busy,looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

As someone who doesn't know what end of a spanner to hold, I am hugely impressed that you have taken on this project - much respect due. I look forward to following your progress.

Ldn


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Very busy indeed! Now going to the gym to sit in the steam room and relax! 

Im so happy with the amount of work i got done today! I started working on the cars at about 10am this morning and packed up around 4pm!

Its the weekend now, and the wife's about, so i dont think anything will get done (damn as it the only weekend off work in 3 weeks!!)

We'll see what happens tomorrow, might have to give her some cash and she can go shopping! :lol:

In regards to spec/wheels etc, ive been doing some thinking:
Its definatly being lowered approx 60mm (or more if i get coilovers)
In regards to wheels, i have my heart set on BBS LM's....8j front, 9j Rear! (oooooh yeaaaah!)  
Went to the paint shop today for a quote for paint work, which will be black top half and candy white bottom half!
V6 front bumper, along with V6 rear spoiler and bumper insert...
And whatever else decided to tickle my fancy as i go along..... 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

whats more impressive than you just taking on this project is the time of year your taking it on... serious respect for that... dunno where your based but looking at the pics you had sunshine today... here it rained all day !!!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish I had the time and inclination to take on something like this it really sort of makes the car so much more personal than just modding the s%^t out of it.

Good luck mate can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

wow, looking good. Your a brave man and obviously have some time to do it to. Best of luck and cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice work.

But to me it looks like something of Scrap Heap Challenge (Channel 4). :lol:

What are you really making !!?? I bet you are making a Time machine TT just like in film " Back to the future" 8)

If so, where are you going to mount the flux capacitor? :lol:

Keep us all posted, cant wait to see. :lol: (only joking) 

LEGO


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol, cheers lego!

Time machine i wish! :lol:

Its pissing it down today, so cant really do much. Hopfully it will calm down a bit later.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mitch-tt said:


> Its pissing it down today, so cant really do much. Hopfully it will calm down a bit later.


Suns cracking the pavements here in Hartlepool [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah, Day 3! 8)

So got up at 8am today, had brekfast and charged into the garden! 

Finally managed to get the damaged TT down to an absoloute bare shell! [smiley=dude.gif]

And started to piece together the new one. So far ive managed to re-fit:

Wiring Loom from front to rear
Fuel and brake lines
ABS Pump
Power steering system
Doors
Tailgate

and loads of other little bits!
I was dredding getting the loom back in, but it really was not that bad!

Finally starting to look like a car again, and hopfully not long before i can get it sent to the paint shop!


































































Tomorrow will hopfully try my best to get the engine back in! 

Thanks


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jesus christ matey... your flying through this... Unbelivable... It makes a mockery of garages prices this... Build ya own TT in 10days or summat... (i'm guessing ya worked this weekend so upto day4) Bloody brilliant work matey !!


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Brave mate.Good luck


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Love the speed, keepus updated


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers tony!

Well its the 3rd day ive worked on it as yesterday was raining, so didint get anything done really,

Just shows that if you work solid through the day, you can get things done.

I'll be honest, i am very impressed with my progress so far! I cant beleve how quick i am getting through it!

I even helped the wife dig up part of the garden aswell!! :lol:

P.s.... i found what i thought was a snake, but turns out to be a Slow worm, which is a protected species!! Get in!!
I took it to the local reptile place, and they told me to put it back as i could be fined! lol
Its basically a legless lizzard, but looks and moves like a snake! Found 3 in total! Well lucky!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

What an educational build this thread is, TT from scratch combined with Autumn watch :lol: 
I admire you for taking such a project on, well done, how do you find the time to get through that much so quick


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers mate!

Just my weekend off! So determination tells me to get as much done before i go back to work!

Im back to work on teusday, so things are coming to a halt after tomorrow untill my next day off (which is proberly mid next week) :twisted:

We'll see!


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

i am loving this thread, only wish i had the space and time to attempt this myself,
goodluck with the build,

Dave


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Blinding speed on the re-build and you have time to take pics and post them.??!!!!???!!!

Superb.

Nice job on finding the reptile -- but if you find any Gold Roman coins in the Garden -- do not put them back, they are mine, I lost them.

Best of luck with the weather and re-build.

TTitan


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

DAY 4!! Whoooop! 

Started off at 10am this morning, and finished at around 6!

Just finished off minor bits of the wiring loom, but most of the day spent re-fitting the engine!! :mrgreen: 
So, managed to re-fit:

Propshaft for 4wd system
exhaust
engine
suspension
intercoolers with charge pipe etc

And thats about it really....... lol

I cannot beleve its back in! The biggest job i was dredding and got it done! Yeaaaah!
Now the car is rolling, its time to get in the paint shop next week!

Pics from today:


























































Thanks for all the comments guys! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work Mitch

Are you doing everything on your own?

Respect

Gerry


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks mate!

Yes, im doing and have done all the work on my own!

Just cracking on with it and making the most of the time i have! (before i go back to work) 

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mitch-tt said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Yes, im doing and have done all the work on my own!
> 
> ...


Good work mate hats off to you


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seriously you'll have all the site sponsers knocking on your door... don't think any of them can work in that time frame... Hard grafter aint ya !!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Seriously impressive work fella!!

I think I would have had the bare shell resprayed though...especially as you are totally changing the colour. Never looks good opening the bonnet on a white car and finding everything underneath black :?


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Im keeping the top half black, but none of the interior is going basck in untill its painted now.

As for tghe engine bay, you wont see any of that, but all the sides, under bonnet etc will be painted! :mrgreen:

I needed to get it rolling so it can be moved to the paint shop.

I could always remove the engine again....


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mitch your not the ledgend that is Mitch unit 22 are you Club Lupo?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, fast becoming the legend that is Mitch-TT! Absolutely astonishing effort, this.

Mitch, I take it you have a professional background in the auto industry? It beggars belief that someone could be doing work like this as an amateur.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers guys!

Sorry, not that mitch!

In regards to automotive background....wait for it.....lol

Im an auto electrician by trade, but never got massivley involved in mechanics. I do all the basics ie servicing/brakes etc...

Ive always been around my brother and dad who have always been playng around with cars etc
I have a good mind to taking things to bits and re-building them, so just really applying that knowledge to this project really! :mrgreen:

so there you go, auto electrical background, and some mechanical background!

Its all about paying attention and remembering what go's where!

This is definatly my 1st total re-build project! Ive done bits in the past, but this is just another level for me!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Auto Electrician you could be my best friend :wink: Im an electrical engineer, but I only deal in 400v upto 132kV :roll: :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Sweet stuff mate. I can half appreciate the work going on here , as I am completely restoring a hole-y 71 Beetle, but I think thats nothing compared to this!!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

We want more pics! What s your goal date for finishing?

I only logged on tonight to see how you were progressing...

TTitan


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers guys!

No more progress as ive been at work, 

Day off tomorrow, and providing the weathers ok, i'll be out there making more progress along with more pics!

We'll see tomorrow!

Thanks


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

mitch-tt said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> No more progress as ive been at work,
> 
> ...


Really admire your work on this Mitch. Excellent. Keep us posted.

Shah


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

mitch-tt said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> No more progress as ive been at work,
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch i've just seen your in Bristol i think we need to get a meet sorted at yours to see this (how to make your on TT) in the flesh 

Seriously though great job.

Charles


----------



## silveraudi225 (Aug 2, 2008)

whered todays pics 

where in Brissle are you. might come have a look monday if your about got a meeting at cribbs


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi guys,

Well, day off today! Weather was good! But bloody cold!

Managed to get the carpet back in, along with the dash support bar and steering coloumn! Interior is virtually ready to go back in now along with the dashboard! 

Also managed to get the slam panel back on along with rads etc.. . (which will all be coming off again at the body shop, lol)

And.....got it started! Yeeeeeaah!

And then it cut out.....  (after a few mins- Fuel?)

Will investigate this tomorrow after work, im sure its somthing simple.

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Spot on, a very very big hat of to you mate. wish i lived closer so i could have a good nose :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

weneed more pics


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

lol,

Will get more pics over the weekend. Im working all weekend, but i'll be doing bits after work in the evenings.

Going to focus on getting the roof lining/pillars/dash back in. Carpet all ready back in!

Thanks for all the comments and support guys!

Will get more pics for you!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

well well well.....

almost 2 months later, and unfortunatly not much more ahead due to weather and lack of garage! (which means im getting one built now!)

Also had a bit of an accident which put a holt on things!

Good news is that its now running!

Its finally on the ground on all 4 wheels now. Car is rolling!

Im alomost there, just need to look into the issue with it not starting now.

Will get some updated pics for you guys!

Thanks for all the support and help guys!


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

looking good mate hope ya get some more progress done soon and get more pics up


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

mitch-tt said:


> well well well.....
> 
> almost 2 months later, and unfortunatly not much more ahead due to weather and lack of garage! (which means im getting one built now!)
> 
> ...


Well done mate !! have you taken it for a spin yet ?


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Some Awesome amount of Work,Good Luck and keep us Posted


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just caught up three pages... Incredible


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Keep at it mitch....looking forward to more pics.
Was only wondering the other day if you had made any recent progress as this is a really interesting thread :wink: ....respect to you mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Good luck
Rich


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

***UPDATE***

The car wouldnt start just before xmas, and i practically gave up, However.....

I ran a vagcom check, and all errors were pointing to a throttle body problem (which was weird as the car had not been drove in almost a year).

So, located a new throttle body locally, fitted and adapted like a dream! car started up 1st time and purr's beautifully! I almost cried! :lol:

Anyway, following that, inspiration kicked back in, Weather didnt stop me and i absoloutly steamed through getting bits finished on the inside!

I have now re-fitted all the roof lining/pillars/boot trim/floor/centre tunnel along with all switch's/dash/clocks etc!

Will be posting some along waited pics for everyone thats been following in a few miniutes!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

this is a long few minutes !! COME ON !!!! :lol:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Here we go, Pics taken 20mins ago! 



















http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1716/tt10.jpg[/img

[img]http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/9721/tt1qe.jpg


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

The car is now ready for the bodyshop, all the panels are loosley on so they can be taken off again when being painted.

I have 100% decided on the paintwork, which will be a solid black top half, and a candy white bottom half.

The interior is staying as it is, then once its back from the paint shop, i'll re-fit the rest.

New seats and rear seat delete kit waiting to go in! Along with a top end ice install consisiting of genesis/CDT/pioneer!

I can flipping wait!! 

A long and ongoing project, but well well worth it!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good fella. You have the patience of a saint. :wink:


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Simply an awesome job! Like the speed youre going at aswell, puts all of us to shame..[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But one Q, why didn´t you get it painted when you had it as raw shell? You get the full bodywork painted in the new colour, and probablly cheaper. I guess you have your reasons for not doin it just curious.

I like your idea of B/W combo, ibisweiss/briljant schwarz?

//UR


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

I was going to paint it 1st, then re-fit everything, but if my main problem was trying to find somone to transport a bare shell.

Also, if i painted it 1st, then re-fitted everything, there would have been marks/scratches on the new paintwork . Storage for the freshley painted panels would have also been an issue.

With the new shell being black, that was ideal as the top half is staying black anyway. the bottom half of the car is going white, and all the doors will be taken off, along with rubbers/glass when its painted, so i will get a perfect finish.

thanks


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent work mate, nice to see its comming on


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

seriously... Amazing job.... I'd be tempted to throw the mods on while i was there... especially a frontmount intercooler as it's a bumper off and headlight out job


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Already looking at the front mount kits!

Trying to find one at a reasonable price...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

All I can say is thats bloody top dedication and amazing work!! I cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

Did all that work in 4Mos or less...Damn good job..Just Wow!
I agree with others wish I had the time...Maybe I can trade one of my kids for another TT!..lol


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Really have to admire the time and effort you've put into this project. Coming on amazingly. Can't wait till it's finished myself! :lol: :lol: Good luck with the rest of it mate.

Mike


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers guys!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So, how far have you got todate Mitch? 8)


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Hoooooray!

Well, aswell as working etc, i managed to squeeze time to finalise the car ready for the paint shop!

Its getting collected tomorrow morning!  

Ive loosely re-fitted the panels and side skirts just to transport it to the bodyshop.

i'll be spending most of the day there tomorrow stripping it all again and getting it ready for prep/paint.

Hoping everything go's to plan, it should be finished in the next 3 weeks! 8)

Ive driven it around the block (on trade plates of course) and its driving fine. Brakes need to worn in again as its been stood for a while.

I am so happy! Its taken a lot of time and effort, but the satisfaction of it all is just..... speechless.

heres the pics as it stands now, taken about an hour ago:





































Thank you to everyone who has helped/commented on this project! Thanks! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Amazing job mate and I admire your balls for doing it... 8)

Cheers,

rich


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers rich!

I honestly thought i had bitten off more than i could chew, but this was some build! :lol:

A few bumps/cuts and grazzed knuckles, but well worth it!

thanks the support guys!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work mate what colour are you going for :?:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Great work, I'm envious


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Black N White QS Style! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Top work mate what colour are you going for :?:


Who hasn't read the thread..? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> Great work, I'm envious


I'd love to learn how to do this stuff...

Anyone want to do a Group Buy and give us lessons? I particularly want to learn the art of bodywork... :wink:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Hats off to you mate, you've done an amazing job on this in such a short amount of time, can't wait to see if painted, loving the seats aswell


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

oooo i do like them chairs
(the art of bodywork is preperation) oh and hard work


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mikeat45 said:


> (the art of bodywork is preperation) oh and hard work


Absolutely. I knew a guy who was a craftsman. I'll never forget watching him as he made extended arches for a Jaguar XJS. He built a frame to give the curve and extension then attached sheet metal and filled with lead.

It looked superb but I dunno if it was the right technique... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Does he fancy making me some wide arches? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mitch-tt said:


> Does he fancy making me some wide arches? :lol:


I can ask... :lol:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

please do! :lol:

On a serious note, im just making a list of things to do bodywork wise.

Smooth front bumper is on the menu!

What else?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mitch-tt said:


> please do! :lol:
> 
> On a serious note, im just making a list of things to do bodywork wise.
> 
> ...


Smoth rear valance :idea:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God I so love those seats they are amazing [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

you are more than welcome to! 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mitch-tt said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > God I so love those seats they are amazing [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


Would love to Mitch  :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mitch-tt said:


> please do! :lol:
> 
> On a serious note, im just making a list of things to do bodywork wise.
> 
> ...


I want smooth front and rear but want to plastic weld it myself under guidance... :lol:

I'm seriously interested in how this stuff is done as I'm sure many on here are.

It can't be rocket science. :roll:

cheers

rich


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

well im properly going to plastic weld the front myself, so i'll do a write up with pics!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mitch-tt said:


> well im properly going to plastic weld the front myself, so i'll do a write up with pics!


Cool mate. Detailing the tools required would be good too. Plus a source for materials. :wink:

Thank you. 

rich


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

no probs rich!


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> > (the art of bodywork is preperation) oh and hard work
> ...


in my "yoof" if i remember right most proper repairs were led filled / finished
then they deleloped that new fangled filler (used to be locally known as puddin')


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

congratulations Mitch, you done a brillian job. I absolutely love the seats  . Im defo looking forward to seeing your motor in the flesh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers guys!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Well,

After a few difficult months, finally managed to start working in the car again!

The car was originally meant to go into the bodyshop back in feb, but ALOT happend (personally) and it never happend!

However, things got better! And as a result, production has started again, and in full force!

So, what have i done?

Made some changes to original plans including the colour (which will be revealed in good time 8) )
Also decided to fit rear seats as the seat delete kits are stupidly priced!

Ive fitted all my cables for my ICE install!! Measured up the boot for the install and will be working on it whilst car is in bodyshop!

Other than that, the interior of the car has been fully assembled so i dont need to worry about that later on, and just a general check over to make sure nothings missing!

And finally, finally.....Got it into the bodyshop! And i can say that work is well under way!

I delivered the car to the shop on monday afternoon! I spent the afternoon there stripping it down again ready for them to start prep! I wanted to strip it myself so that every removable part was removed, to ensure i get a perfect finish!

Heres pics of the past week!










































































I would like to say thank you very much to everyone who has and is following my build!

Thank you to those who have helped and been in touch whilst i was absent, and a huge thank you to everyone who has commented! 
Your comments are the fuel for this build and it puts a smile on my face to read peoples thoughts and comments!

It wasnt easy, but its been well worth it! And im sure the finished result is going to be Amazing!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Let the Prep work begin!

Ive been visiting the bodyshop all week taking pics and following progress!

Heres some pics of the prep work! 8)


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Come on then spill the beans, what colour is she going to be


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

Friggin awesome work 

Alot of effort has gone into this,it will be worth it when its finished mate 8)


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

stevebeechTA said:


> Come on then spill the beans, what colour is she going to be


Id love to steve, but it would ruin it! 

A few already know, but im sure they will keep quiet! 

Wont be long untill its painted and pics will be up!

Then i have the glorious task of putting it all back together.....again! :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then spill the beans, what colour is she going to be
> ...


Silence is expensive :lol: :wink:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

ah bugger!

Will a drink do? Or some ham and an egg? :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> ah bugger!
> 
> Will a drink do? Or some ham and an egg? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: That took so long the egg should have hatched :roll:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Some more pics of the car now rubbed down (keyed) and masking started:


























screen out


















































Thats it!

After this, it went in to be painted! All i know is that the bottom half has already been done (as ive seen it), and the top half was being done yesterday afternoon!

So it should be sat in the oven still!

Only problem i have is that i wont see it for 2 weeks as im working!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

mitch-tt said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then spill the beans, what colour is she going to be
> ...


Just don't scratch anything buddy !!!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

markypoo said:


> mitch-tt said:
> 
> 
> > ah bugger!
> ...


I know!

I seriously thought they was bringing you a steak out! :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A wonderful project from start to finish...well, not quite the finish. Truly amazing Mitch.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As per page 1 of this thread:



mitch-tt said:


> Cheers charlie!
> 
> Yes, black and white is the combo im going for! Just need somone to photoshop it for me!
> 
> ...


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> As per page 1 of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah....but i changed my mind! 

I was going black and white, but ive noticed alot of people doing it now!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I recognise that red rear bumper  glad to hear you are getting back on your feet mate as I know you have really been through it recently 

Looking forward to seeing the finished article 

Charlie


----------



## rockitt (Aug 3, 2009)

awesome awesome awesome... wish i could do a project like that but in SA it would cost sooooo much money 

great job... cant wait to see what it comes out like with the paint... gona be super duper once your done and knowing all the work you did... best feeling in the world im guessing


----------



## egg (Jun 28, 2010)

mitch-tt said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > As per page 1 of this thread:
> ...


Yep black n white looks good but is becoming very common.

How about matt black all over? 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking tasty, i'm guessing Cream in colour !!. :roll:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers guys!

Thanks charlie! Yes, its been rough but finally getting back on my feet! 8)

And yes, that rear bumper was from you my ol chap! :lol:

Thanks for the comments guys!

Pics of the fresh paint will be up soon.....


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

markypoo said:


> mitch-tt said:
> 
> 
> > stevebeechTA said:
> ...


VERY expensive. We require a guided tour at the 1st BRISTOL meet it's ready for at least - oh, and chips to go with the ham and eggs :wink:


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

mitch-tt said:


> Pics of the fresh paint will be up soon.....


I have quietly followed this thread and I look forward to seeing pictures of the fresh paint!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Mitch, I can't believe you can not tell everyone about the paint colour, orange and purple is just going to be so different! :wink:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue TTop said:


> mitch-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Pics of the fresh paint will be up soon.....
> ...


So do i! :lol:

Im gutted as i went to the paintshop after work today and they had just locked up!

So i wont see it untill at least the weekend or next week!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

lazerjules said:


> Mitch, I can't believe you can not tell everyone about the paint colour, orange and purple is just going to be so different! :wink:


I told you not to say anything!

Now you have ruined it! :lol:

No ham and egg for you MR! :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Somehow I've managed to miss this until now, amazing work and dedication.

I know from experience how some personal problems can derail a project like this, so great to see you are almost there

I wait with bated breath for the unveiling of the colour


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

lazerjules said:


> Mitch, I can't believe you can not tell everyone about the paint colour, orange and purple is just going to be so different! :wink:


What you on about - he said it was going to be lime green and cerise??? :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TUT TUT this is where he got the idea from


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

ROFL! :lol:

Yup! Pink n yellow! Thats it!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

:lol: Thats it the Blobby Wagon just make sure you check it hasnt got a crinkley bottom :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well Charles has so perhaps they're in fashion!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Well Charles has so perhaps they're in fashion!


Oi cheeky !! They will be ironed out soon as poss


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Well if i hadnt had noticed Charles crinkley bottom as he was pulling out of the pub I wouldnt know what the hell you 2 were on about and would have thought you both had something going on :lol: :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just as well you realised then!!! Anyway, what were you doing staring a Charles bottom? :wink:


----------



## Aaronbayor (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see the new colour!!

Just sat and read the whole thread superb effort, Im shocked and amazed at your speed and ability to pull this off!! good look with the rest of the project.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Any pics yet, i am guessing at red. :?


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

No pics yet....... 

I keep getting to the bodyshop too late!

I work till 6, and the bodyshop closes at 6! AAAAGGGGHHH!

At least im in my dream job now......at Audi! :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

What do you do at Audi then mate, was i right on the colour then


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

not quite right..... :lol:

Im service/parts at audi!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

well well well....... 

Ive got some pics for you guys............. 

Now...before the comments start rolling, id like to say i like it and this is what i wanted as its going to be a demo car for my Audio work and business! I wanted to be different!! Well, it is!

I'll let the pics say the rest:



















smooth bumper



























I now have the task of putting it all back together! Its still going to be a month or so before its on the road, but all in good time!

Thank you to everyone who has watched and commented! Theres still loads to come!!!

Cant wait to start putting it back together! 8)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Raspberry ripple or strawberry shortcake?

Just as long as she's ready for our run in September - we did keep our mouths shut after all :wink:

Wouldn't know it's the same car. Can't wait it see it in the flesh with the seats in and all the shiny bits on.

It's been a long and difficult road but it will all be worth it when you're cruising the streets safe in the knowledge she's unique.

Keep it coming!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking sweet bud just like your PS. Let me know when you want some more BLING done 8) 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I need to see it in the flesh Mitch  , have you got anymore pics?

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

No more pics at present!

But yes, i agree, you do need to see it in the flesh! The colours will be alot clearer. The roof is actually cream, not white! And with the interior back in etc etc, it looks the bits!!

Once its all back together, and all the trims are etc, i'll get some more pics up!


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

some great work you have done  
look nice with the roof but you have to get the light inserts too match


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

mitch-tt I love it mate nice job


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking that, but i think the original black inserts will break it up a bit?

Maybe get some damaged lights and experiment.... 8)


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

m4rky said:


> mitch-tt I love it mate nice job


Thanks mate!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking good Mitch. Can't wait to see it on the road.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I have got to agree, if mitch hadn't said it was going to be cream when we met I wouldnt know what colour that roof was the proof is in the looking :wink: looks good mate


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The exact colour is VW Harvestmoon beige, Its the New beetle colour!

Just wanted to be different, and with the cream/red interior, it will all go together well!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

You definitely need cream wheels and headlight inserts to make that roof work!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking cream on the wheels, But what wheels to go for? The RS4's are getting scrapped!

As for the headlights, how easy are they to split?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> You definitely need cream wheels and headlight inserts to make that roof work!


+1 8)










DAZ


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I mentioned QS wheels the other day and with the right colour .............................. 8)
Youve done the roof :wink:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

REALLY easy. I did mine in about an hour. I used a heat gun, a large flathead screwdriver (for prying) and a utility knife (to cut the adhesive - makes it easier to peel). Then to seal, I added a bit of silicon but really, you can just reheat up the stuff that's there and squish it back together.

What about some multipiece wheels? paint the center cream with black bolts and polished lip? would look amazing


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Neb said:


> REALLY easy. I did mine in about an hour. I used a heat gun, a large flathead screwdriver (for prying) and a utility knife (to cut the adhesive - makes it easier to peel). Then to seal, I added a bit of silicon but really, you can just reheat up the stuff that's there and squish it back together.
> 
> What about some multipiece wheels? paint the center cream with black bolts and polished lip? would look amazing


+1 something like some splits with cream centres or even red centres would help pull off the look, fairplay for painting the car to match some seats 

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > REALLY easy. I did mine in about an hour. I used a heat gun, a large flathead screwdriver (for prying) and a utility knife (to cut the adhesive - makes it easier to peel). Then to seal, I added a bit of silicon but really, you can just reheat up the stuff that's there and squish it back together.
> ...


Funny one that charlie.... as the seats did kind of make my mind up on colour after! :lol:

Its different, and once its all together, it will look more complete! (obviously :lol: )

Just wanted somthing different. Dont get me wrong, the black and white would have looked the bollocks! But its been worn out big time!

So many people doing it and having cars wrapped etc etc!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, and wheels are kinda sorted (well winters anyway) The 18" 2 piece TT splits!

Ive decided to do the centres the same as the roof, and eaither:
Polish the dishes or paint them red?

Any suggestions?

Still deciding on what other wheels to run! Needs to have a big dish i think!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

mitch-tt said:


> Oh, and wheels are kinda sorted (well winters anyway) The 18" 2 piece TT splits!
> 
> Ive decided to do the centres the same as the roof, and eaither:
> Polish the dishes or paint them red?
> ...


I personally think doing the wheels both colours might be a bit much, red would look cool with silver - someone has BBS splits with red centres on here (buggered if I can remember their user name) and they look awesome so for me polish the dish AND paint them red 

I really respect the fact that you have strayed away from conforming to what you know would get a positive response on here and just doing what you want 

Charlie


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

cheers mate! 8)

Heart was genuinly set on black and white, but since i made that choice, i must have see 15+ cars with that colour combo, including 3 TT's!!


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Mitch this thread has been excellent, it's like every episode of custom my ride for me now though and I can't wait to see the finished car, I don't think anybody would have thought of putting those two colours together but I've got a feeling this is going to look great


----------



## paulr1980 (Aug 28, 2009)

I have to admit on seeing the photo's I wasn't sold on the combo but the more I imagine splits with an accent colour I think it'll look amazing. I'd go with the creamy colour personally. To me red is more performance and cream more luxury. I'm guessing with an install you're hardly going for a QS style 

Great effort...


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Not going QS style inside. Couldnt find a cheap enough seat delete kit at the time! Plus having the rear bench i think completes the interior..... 8)

The boot will be used for the install. Nothing OTT, just simple and luxury really!

Im going for a pure SQ system! 8)

Will start uploading the install pics as soon as i start it!

Knowing me, i'll finish it before i get a chance to take any pics! :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nice one mate looking 8) so far, and i should think she will when finished, you could put some Apex springs on her to give her the stance. a nice cheep and effective mod.

well done mate


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just been looking at the pics again, A V6 spoiler lip with cream mirrors to tie the roof in along with the nice deep dish's with cream centers.

just a thought


----------



## murkedTT (May 19, 2010)

really unique. love it for sure. totally agree with the white wheels. thatd look way badass


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

My 2P, you'll be walking a very fine line between elegant and clown car if you get too carried away with cream this, strawberry that. Let the cream be an accent, as audi did with their black roofed QS and you can pull it off. If you start fookin with cream/strawberry lights, wheels, mirrors, grill, etc, you'll just have another chav clown car. Do it right and you'll be the envy of all.

cheers.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TTQ2K2 said:


> My 2P, you'll be walking a very fine line between elegant and clown car if you get too carried away with cream this, strawberry that. Let the cream be an accent, as audi did with their black roofed QS and you can pull it off. If you start fookin with cream/strawberry lights, wheels, mirrors, grill, etc, you'll just have another chav clown car. Do it right and you'll be the envy of all.
> 
> cheers.


Hmmm I tend to agree. This is an absolutely fabulous project and it's big kudos to you for pulling it off so far but be careful about going OTT.

Can anyone remember a good while, there was a front page feature TT in a mag (forget which one). Belonged to a German girl. It was a TTC, satin paint job, smoothed to the max, lowered and with whitewall tyres on Beetle chrome dome rims? It looked great but very borderline at the same time . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rabTT said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2P, you'll be walking a very fine line between elegant and clown car if you get too carried away with cream this, strawberry that. Let the cream be an accent, as audi did with their black roofed QS and you can pull it off. If you start fookin with cream/strawberry lights, wheels, mirrors, grill, etc, you'll just have another chav clown car. Do it right and you'll be the envy of all.
> ...


I agree totally with the sentiments above about overdoing it, you don't want it to look like Noddy's car when you're done 

Maybe matching door mirrors QS style, but I still think red centred BBS or similar wheels would look awesome.

Yup I totally remember that blue TT, I loved it for its uniqueness, only thing I wasn't a big fan of was the TT on the front bumper.

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Mitch,
Looks like a sweet paint job. Impressed with all the hard work you've been putting in on this one. Good on yah'

Kevin


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

So what's the plan audio wise?
Never seen a decent install in a TT other than that Russian Sinfoni one..


----------



## Aaronbayor (Sep 11, 2009)

Where did you get those seats from there wicked!!!?


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Front seats were custom trimmed!

As for audio, Ive got Genesis 5 channel, Genesis Dual mono, JL W7 along with 2 sets of focal K2P's components and a Pioneer DEX-P99R!

As for the wing mirrors, the tops have been painted same as roof!

Im going ot experiment with wheels etc and paint combos.

I think im going to leave the headlights original, as i really dont want to start colour coding everything to the same as the car! As some have said, will look too much!

We'll see as i go along. The car should be back home with me next week, so i can start playing around with it and building it back together! 8)


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Well,

The car has been flattend and polished now, and is virtually ready to come home!

Problem i have is working all week! Which means i cant get it home untill saturday!! :twisted:

I'll sort somthing....... 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Please please please do not put both colours on the wheels, My choice would be the cream, but they would be a bugger to keep clean. dub-section had some RSV2s with white centres, but has deleted the pics



Charlie said:


> someone has BBS splits with red centres on here (buggered if I can remember their user name) and they look awesome so for me polish the dish AND paint them red
> 
> Charlie


Could you be thinking of Jamals red GT3s?


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

I wont be putting both colours on the wheels.

Ive been looking at the black LM style wheels with red lip? What you think?

Considering my headlights are black, and so is the trims that go round the doors etc.....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Great thread

Wasn't sure about the colour at first but actually the red/white combo is really reminiscent of the V-dub campers, which is a great touch imho.

Good work!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Please please please do not put both colours on the wheels, My choice would be the cream, but they would be a bugger to keep clean. dub-section had some RSV2s with white centres, but has deleted the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope 

Charlie


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it this one?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

markypoo said:


> Is it this one?


Yup :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

mitch-tt said:


> Ive been looking at the black LM style wheels with red lip? What you think?


NO NO NO. Just say NO to those wheels. They're as unoriginal as RS4 Reps. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> I wont be putting both colours on the wheels.
> 
> Ive been looking at the black LM style wheels with red lip? What you think?
> 
> Considering my headlights are black, and so is the trims that go round the doors etc.....


NO, NO, NO red lip. Now, the car two-tone paint is the focal point and works. Fook with the wheels and the focal point moves from the car to the wheels and the viewer gets lost. *You risk creating the TT equivalent of Dame Edna.* Is that your goal??

IMO, flashy wheels work (sometimes) with conservatively painted cars. conservative wheels work with flashy painted cars. Normal polished or silver wheels (or even black centers with polished rims...but not all black) will add class rather than trash.

My 2p,

cheers


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers for the help/comments guys!

After a long think, im defo NOT getting black wheels!

Ideally, somthing shiny i reckon! With dish! Preferbly staggered!

Just got to wait and see what else crops up! 8)

Somthing Rare and unique would be spot on!


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Any news on this ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

rabTT said:


> Can anyone remember a good while, there was a front page feature TT in a mag (forget which one). Belonged to a German girl. It was a TTC, satin paint job, smoothed to the max, lowered and with whitewall tyres on Beetle chrome dome rims? It looked great but very borderline at the same time .


My old TT was cover of Redline magazine a few years ago and maybe the MK II will be too....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was intended to restore this thread to normal but unfortunately there has been a delay. We have now restored the thread for general information purposes but it has temporarily been locked to avoid uninformed comments being added and out of respect for the parties involved. The situation should be resolved by next week. Please bear with us.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some of you may have wondered what has been happening with Mitch's build thread over the last few weeks with it being locked, an "imminent announcement" being mentioned, it disappearing then reappearing. Unfortunately we are going to have to tell you the details - it was hoped any embarrassment could be avoided.

We would like to think that this is a safe place to buy and sell items between members and whenever any disputes have arisen we have done our best to try and resolve them in private. Usually this just takes a PM or two from a moderator and people come to their senses. The threat of being banned from the site or being named and shamed do not usually have to be put into practice. This, unfortunately, is one of those cases.

Mitch-TT was selling items from his car to forum members and many of these items were not arriving which caused complaints. Charlie got involved and was a great help sorting this out by collecting the items from Mitch, sending them on, selling items for him and refunding people with the proceeds. 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=171313
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=157726

One member, Jansen in Norway, had bought an interior which was not delivered to him. Mitch owes Jansen a refund of £320 and as has now come to light, CamV6 a further £40.

This dispute has been going on for quite some time - in Jansen's case for nearly a whole year. The problem was that Mitch was out of a job for a couple of months but promised to pay Jansen the money he owed by a deadline of the end of July. This date passed and when contacted by us, Mitch claimed he'd missed the payroll date in his new job but he hadn't contacted Jansen to explain this. We gave Mitch until the end of August to pay and told him to keep in touch with Jansen. We warned him that if he didn't pay Jansen then he would be banned from the site, the reasons posted and the police informed.

The end of August came and Mitch claimed he didn't have a Paypal account so didn't know how to get the money to Jansen. We told him to pay Jansen by bank transfer. Mitch had difficulty receiving the bank details from Jansen with PMs apparently not getting through. Eventually, with some persuasion (the "Announcement Imminent about Mitch TT" on this thread) he received the numbers but delayed sending the money for a few days until he visited the bank on Saturday 11th September.

Mitch claimed he'd been to the bank and made the payment but it could take up to 10 working days to transfer. This delay was confirmed with a bank so we had to wait. Some posts were made about Mitch and in order not to rock the boat, as it appeared Mitch was actually paying Jansen, these posts were quarantined. This thread also had the announcement removed.

By 24th September the money had still not arrived but Mitch advised it was due to clear. By 28th September Mitch advised the money had left his account and was now with Jansen. However, Jansen advised he still had not received the money.

Mitch was told to provide proof of the transfer but claimed he was flying away on Wednesday 13th October on holiday for three weeks and may not get the letter off the bank in time to pass on. We told him to take a screen shot of his on-line bank account and email it to us. He agreed but this wasn't forthcoming. Mitch then claimed that he'd made a mistake with Jansen's bank IBAN number starting "NO..." and had used a zero instead of letter "O" in error. He claimed that the bank had told him the money had gone into another account as a result. Mitch said he was unable to pay again until the bank "clawed back" the money into his account.

On checking with Mitch's bank it became clear that if the IBAN number did not start with the correct country code letters ("NO.." for Norway) then the money would have stayed in Mitch's account and certainly not left after 10 days into another account as he claimed. They check the IBAN number, account name and unique SWIFT kode number match very carefully before transferring.

Mitch is now suggesting he can write a cheque in payment. The TTOC have agreed to act as intermediary for transferring the money.

We are now left with no option but to post these details to embarrass Mitch into paying up and to ensure this happens. This post will remain in public view until payment is cleared into the TTOC account, whereupon we will transfer the money to Jansen and CamV6. Mitch has four weeks to complete this transaction. If at the end of four weeks payment is not received, then all evidence will be passed to the police, as due to the elapsed time involved, retention of the money can be considered as theft and therefore a criminal offence.

It is regrettable that we have had to apply this sanction but we need to ensure repayment is made, we need to provide a safe forum environment and ensure forum members are given the confidence that disputes will be dealt with.

TT Forum


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Morning all,

Well as john summed up above, This problem has been going on for while now and needed to be resolved.

Yes, it was unfortunate that i had no job for a few months, money was very tight and things were not great at home and as a result i had to move, however, its no excuse.

Point of the matter is i did try my best to sort out the problem, and unfortunatly it came to this. All i can say is that the refund is on its way to the mods by cheque, which im hoping they will clarify once it arrives.

Anyway, to the interior situation, i think you missed the fact that i was messed around by the buyer of the interior on several occassions. 
The interior needed to be delivered to a pallet delivery company, who had a depot 15 miles from my house. so i agreed to hire a van, and take it there myself. 
Then i get another pm from the buyer saying that i need to go to another depot (for the same delivery company), which was 5 hours away from my home!! 
Eventually i agreed that i would do this providing fuel and van hire was paid for and on the basis that I would do it when i was free! (bearing in mind i worked 7 days a week with a day off during the week at the time)
So the delays began, the buyer kept changing his mind etc etc and here we are. But yes, just thought its fair that you hear both sides of the story.

Throughout the VERY HARD TIMES i had when things went wrong, Charlie got involved and helped out ALOT. I cannot thank this man enough for all the hard work and effort he went through to help sort issues out. Im sure he can vouch for the fact that things were not great for me at all at the time.

Anyway, im not hear to moan/argue or bitch about anyone. If you have nothing to do with the situation, then keep your comments to yourself and dont get involved. 
On the uphand, I just want to say thank you to everyone who has helped me through the crap throughout this year, and apologise to the guys affected.

The refund has been posted to the mods and i expect they will put up a post to say its arrived so that it shows im no messer And hopfully, once this crap gets sorted and im back, i will continue to get my TT finished off and ready for the upcomiong shows for 2011.

Regards

Mitch


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well as john summed up above, This problem has been going on for while now and needed to be resolved.
> 
> ...


Hopefully once they have sorted this out you get banned for good, I think it's ridiculous that they still let people like you on this forum as the leniency shown is extremely OTT. You have affected every person selling items on this forum, your dishonesty and just general disregard for other people has meant many people won't buy things via post etc. due to wary of being scammed by someone like you.

I don't possibly see what anyone has to gain from still having you on the forum and I believe you should have been banned and legal procedings taken against you a long long time before it has.


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

Still want to buy the BBS wheels from me? Who knows ? you never let me know either way :?

if you were having problems in your life ,it does happen ,a simple pm explaining your issue would of been better than ignoring me, levaing me waiting wasting my time.

I had loads of other PMs about the wheels but after been mucked about with i thought i best sell them on ebay.

So on the reverse side of it people on the forum lost out on having the wheels as i thought 'i dont want to messed about with again' . Sad really id rather they went to a forum member.

Matt


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Hopefully this wont stop people selling on here as it is a great benefit to all TT Owners that we can sell parts to each other for our cars by missing out ebay etc and buy with trust. Obviously this will put some people off buying and selling stuff on here now as a result of whats happened but a example should be made as all of us other forum members shouldnt have to suffer.

I personally have bought things via this forum and sent what I deem quite a bit of money via Gift option in paypal to several trusted member and will continue to do so but with this happening it will make it worse for people to be willing to trust sellers etc.

Also this doesnt make me feel too bad about our original PM conversation when I pulled out of buying some bits from you after seeing some other thread about the same sort of issue.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The latest news is that the TTOC have received a post dated cheque from Mitch for Jansen for £320 with a date of 28 October - so we are not able to cash it until then. We are awaiting an update from CamV6 to see if his cheque has arrived.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Post dated :roll: the guy doesn't do himself any favours, does he :?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> If you have nothing to do with the situation, then keep your comments to yourself and dont get involved.


I think every member of this forum has something to do with the situation! If you cant trust a fellow enthusiast and member of the forum then what hope does it give the marketplace on here?! Every single person comes into difficulty at some point in their lives and I dare say there are a few people on here that have at one time including myself but that's no excuse to with hold money owed to people. As said previously a few simple PM's would have clear the matter up in no time but you blatantly chose to either lie about it and ignore the PM's you were receiving. Personally I think you should be thanking people like Jensen and CamV6, if it were me i'd have contacted the police months ago!!! I think that the fact the cheque has been dated so far into the future, I wouldn't be surprised if it bounced and this continued. I hope you are banned from the forum completely and don't attend any meets/shows. How many other forums or people has this guy conned?!! :?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Post dated :roll: the guy doesn't do himself any favours, does he :?


Post dated cheques, the preserves of con men.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

smarties24 said:


> mitch-tt said:
> 
> 
> > If you have nothing to do with the situation, then keep your comments to yourself and dont get involved.
> ...


+1 I have been reading this thread and have been restraining myself from adding to it, but the fact is that this does affect every member on here. There is a lot of comradery on this forum and one of the things that is a byproduct of this comradery is trust, so when a member breaks that trust in the way that you have it has a knock on affect to everyone that uses the forum. I am sorry to hear that you have been having problems, and I sincerely hope that you manage to get them sorted out and put yourself in a happy place again. With that said, what you have done really sucks,both for the people that it directly involved and the rest of us who I think are just honestly saddened that it has taken place at all.
To send a pd cheque is really taking the piss, and to be honest the guys on here are such a great bunch that I am pretty certain that had you flagged your issues when they were going on then people would not only be more understanding, but may even have tried to help you out. 
It's not your situation that sucks, it's the way that you have dealt with it. I am glad to say though that I have enough trust in most of the members on here that it will not stop me trading with them via the forum, you've just left a very bad tatse is all.
But I do sincerely hope you get your shit together.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, surprise, surprise, my cheque STILL HAS NOT ARRIVED despite the fact the I got a txt from Motch on monday saying it was "in the post".

I shall give it until tomorrow morning before deciding that this was yet another empty promise.

TBH Mitch you've given me a load of BS about this fron the start with the goods not arriving for months, then you offering the non-existant refund, then saying that you still had the goods at home and would I like them after all, then offering another refund that hasnt come through.

You may well have had a hard time but in truth no-one gives a flying toss when you use that as an excuse for being so bloody disingenuous and frankly, somewhat slippery. You may have lost your job and been short of your own funds but by the same token you shouldnt be keeping/spending other people's money until they have received their goods, should you?

I notice you have enough dosh to feck off on hols. Funny how you dont seem to have the money to repay your debts?

Really really pee'd off at the moment and dont think for a moment that I'll let this lie............


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh and BTW anyone who wishes to can comment. The situation is in public because you are incapable of sorting it in private.

Who the hell do you think you are, behaving so appalingly and then complaining when people agree that you are well out of order?

Frankly, if you dont like it, feck off the forum and dont come back. I dont think you are going to be too welcome anyway. Idiot.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love this forum...where else can you find so much entertainment through the pain of others. Better than any soap opera. And, for the life of me I can't understand how Manphib could have been bored. So, to keep the entertainment level up, I propose listing the different ways members have been rightfully calling MITCH-TT a lie and cheat. Perhaps it could be a permanent sticky.

Here are just a few of the recent comments and have been directly quoted from posted replys to the above summary by John-H and Mitch-TT's subsequent reply:

1. Mitch-TT was selling items from his car to forum members and many of these items were not arriving which caused complaints.

2. By 24th September the money had still not arrived but Mitch advised it was due to clear. By 28th September Mitch advised the money had left his account and was now with Jansen. However, Jansen advised he still had not received the money.

3. You have affected every person selling items on this forum, your dishonesty and just general disregard for other people has meant many people won't buy things via post etc. due to wary of being scammed by someone like you.

4. The latest news is that the TTOC have received a post dated cheque from Mitch for Jansen for £320 with a date of 28 October - so we are not able to cash it until then. We are awaiting an update from CamV6 to see if his cheque has arrived.

5. Every single person comes into difficulty at some point in their lives and I dare say there are a few people on here that have at one time including myself but that's no excuse to with hold money owed to people.

6. I think that the fact the cheque has been dated so far into the future, I wouldn't be surprised if it bounced and this continued.

7. Post dated cheques, the preserves of con men.

8. To send a pd cheque is really taking the piss, ...

9. TBH Mitch you've given me a load of BS about this fron the start with the goods not arriving for months, then you offering the non-existant refund, then saying that you still had the goods at home and would I like them after all, then offering another refund that hasnt come through.

10. You may well have had a hard time but in truth no-one gives a flying toss when you use that as an excuse for being so bloody disingenuous and frankly, somewhat slippery.

I'm sure there are more...try to find them. :wink: OK, so some will have a good laugh at the train-wreck that is Mitch-TT, but don't forget that several member's have been screwed and this saga is not over. :x :x Those members are not laughing.

cheers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

not getting involved in this one...... but a cheque for the 28th may be a blessing.... as my payday is the 27th so may work out nicely for everyone getting money.... obviously it wouldn't be fair issuing a cheque when you knew funds weren't in your bank to pay it... so forward dating it to payday is kind of considerate.... (just looking at the other side of th coin)


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Mitch is such a dodgy evasive character that he should be running a premiership football team.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> not getting involved in this one...... but a cheque for the 28th may be a blessing.... as my payday is the 27th so may work out nicely for everyone getting money.... obviously it wouldn't be fair issuing a cheque when you knew funds weren't in your bank to pay it... so forward dating it to payday is kind of considerate.... (just looking at the other side of th coin)


Considerate???, maybe in a twisted sort of way. It's still giving some one a worthless piece of paper today for a debt owed today. I'm not so sure that's being considerate, :wink: but I understand what your saying.

cheers.


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

sue him through small claims court, report to police for fraud, get him a criminal record ,Contact Audi where he works explain to them if there's any justice he will lose his job , sell tt if carnt afford it with his OWN money ,


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

SOFTTY said:


> My two pence worth had first child after two months made redundant out of work for 9months tt was broken couldn't afford to fix was off the road , got a job 3months redundant again still couldn't fix tt miss pregant again still no work but still didn't con people with fake ads and to kick them affected by your scam in the balls put a thread up rubbing there noses in it what your spending on your tt to get back on the road asap is insult and you should be drag through small claims court and reported to police for you to get criminal record and hopefully lose your job when they find out your been done for fraud and also lose your beloved tt if it was me you did it to I would be kicking you're door in after a few weeks of giving the run around ,any way there's always sunshine after the rain I've got a job miss drops any minute now and just got tt back on the road all hard work and if it wasn't for some great guys on here help then may never of got ot on the road for a lot longer hope your banned very soon and barred from meets and events in the future


GOOD GOD   MAN, use a couple of more commas or periods, perhaps a line return too. They're free!!.   I've no idea what you are trying to say.

cheers.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Aye. And they say the edjumakation system is failing people. Grammar is not your grandpa's wife and the odd punctuation mark (and no, you don't get them from needles) wouldn't go amiss. :roll:


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry, all ,Had a few stellas ,and misses in one ear as trying to write it. Any better did i pass this time. May be you should work on the site and correct all post .


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

SOFTTY said:


> Sorry, all ,Had a few stellas ,and misses in one ear as trying to write it. Any better did i pass this time. May be you should work on the site and correct all post .


Nah, just yours are enough to keep us all a) busy, and b) amused. :lol:

Only joshin' witcha, mate. It is, after all, a TT Forum not an English class. You go girl!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

SOFTTY said:


> Sorry, all ,Had a few stellas ,and misses in one ear as trying to write it. Any better did i pass this time. May be you should work on the site and correct all post .


LOL, blame it on the beer...lol. Much better. :wink:

Try these (guaranteed to work) in the future:

1. Use the "preview" option to check before hitting "submit."

2. Drink more beer. Obviously you've not built up enough tolerance.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> 2. Drink more beer. Obviously you've not built up enough tolerance. [smiley=cheers.gif]


 :lol: Nice one! In fact, maybe we should drink more beer as we evidently haven't built up enough tolerance either. :wink:

I'll certainly drink to that. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mondo said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Drink more beer. Obviously you've not built up enough tolerance. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Indeed. Brew my own as it is so much cheaper. Just purchased ingredients to brew 10gallons (almost 40 litres). Cost: $35USD or about 22GBP. Doesn't get much better than that and the savings can be put towards TT mods.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

28th October has arrived. Cam also got a cheque from Mitch with the same date on it as the one for Jansen sent to TTOC. Today's the date to cash the chequeques. Hopefully everything will clear OK and this can all start to drawer to a close :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope the cheques clear tomorrow!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, it took a little longer than we thought to confirm clearing but I can finally confirm that the cheque cleared to the TTOC and Jansen has now received payment of £320 into his bank account from us so he's happy 

We still need to wait for Cam's cheque to clear as he presented it a little late but we should know in a few days.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> Well, it took a little longer than we thought to confirm clearing but I can finally confirm that the cheque cleared to the TTOC and Jansen has now received payment of £320 into his bank account from us so he's happy
> 
> We still need to wait for Cam's cheque to clear as he presented it a little late but we should know in a few days.


Well that's good news, a year after the event :-( but at least it is sorted (fingers crossed for Cam) 

Charlie


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

BOING BOING BOING

That's the sound of Mitch's rubber cheque bouncing around the bank.

MITCH - YOU ARE DISHONEST, A THEIF AND FULL OF LIES

WHERE IS MY MONEY!!!!!!???????


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Cam mate, just go to the police and have this tosser arrested - I know I would.

You've taken every reasonable step to get him to settle this matter with you - yet he's just spun you shit excuse after shit excuse. Every single excuse has been a lie, in the hope that you'd give up - forget about it - and he'd keep your money. That's called theft.

Seriously, it *IS* time to go to the police now. You've got nothing to lose at all, whereas he's gonna end up with the Criminal Record! Lovely stuff 8)


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

^ This guy speaks the truth. WOW gold is the answer...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Emotions run high because it is an unpleasant experience when someone takes your money and breaches your trust and I can empathise with CamV6 as I had a similar experience as a student, but this is a civil matter, not a criminal matter so the Police cannot arrest Mitch-tt. The correct course of action is to make small claim against him. This is a straightforward process in England and Wales via the Money Claim Online website. Any sensible person will repay soon enough rather than go to court and face their credit rating being adversely affected by having an outstanding judgement against their name.

BTW, the chap I tried to buy computer hardware from, Darren Hewitt of Colchester was unable to ever repay the £500 or so I paid him in 1995. I enforced the action costing me more money but because he lived with his parents, none of their property could be sold. That experience really stung me. A detective from Colchester Constabulary spoke with me and explained that a case of fraud could not be brought against him because he had reimbursed some people and therefore it could not be proven that he intended to defraud anyone.

Doug


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Latest update....

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=187229&p=1896953


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

What a truly embarrassing thread.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

And no driving with fog light on lol lol because that'll really get me going lol FFS


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

At this point, if you're still expecting money you're being foolish. Take him to small claims court asap.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

John-H said:


> We still need to wait for Cam's cheque to clear as he presented it a little late but we should know in a few days.


The guys obviously having financial problems and in order to try and resolve them he issued 2 cheques, probably dated the day he got paid to ensure that the money would be there. If the cheque is then presented late, it's hardly his fault :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

SteviedTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > We still need to wait for Cam's cheque to clear as he presented it a little late but we should know in a few days.
> ...


Actually he asked for Cam not to pay the cheque in because it would be quicker for him to sort a PayPal payment that evening through Charles our Bristol rep which he was arranging. I rang Charles that day and he had not spoken to Mitch for months and didn't know anything about it. Cam waited for a PayPal payment to arrive and nothing did. Mitch wasn't communicating so Cam had little option but to present the Cheque several days later. When the cheque bounced Mitch complained that he'd "specifically said not to cash the cheque" - Of course the reason he gave at the time was to speed things up - not because there was no money in the account. If the real reason had been given then the cheque wouldn't have been presented.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That clears that up then John. The guy truelly is a slippery snake then and deserves all he gets.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Omg!

Now to read the first page as I just started on the last! Thought it was a build thread but it's saucier & deeper, CSI money laundering ring. Without the money & deep and dirty.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> Cheers tony!
> 
> Well its the 3rd day ive worked on it as yesterday was raining, so didint get anything done really,
> 
> ...


To quote the guy himself:

"...legless lizard!"


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

John-H said:


> The situation should be resolved by next week. Please bear with us.


Dated 15th Sept :lol:


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Talk about kicking a guy when he's down, all this grief and even threats by certain keyboard warriors over 40 quid and I know it's probably not the amount that's the issue here but at least the guy has paid something back.

I don't think he has set out to rip people off, from the start of the thread where we all enjoyed his posts and many of you congratulated his hard work and efforts.

I wouldn't mind betting that if you were to be in need of help and you knocked on this guys door you'de get all the help he could give.

Just may be he really is down on his luck and has no where to turn, should those not involved in any way even have the right to slate this guy.

I'de be surprised that the way this thread has gone is even legal, I do know that no loan Co could harass a debtor in this way for far greater sums of money than we have seen here.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

LEGAL ?????

Taking money for goods and not supplying them... IS THAT LEGAL


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

jamman said:


> LEGAL ?????
> 
> Taking money for goods and not supplying them... IS THAT LEGAL


Is that a serious question mate???????


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

harrismhome said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > LEGAL ?????
> ...


Well yes it is, I think we have all been down in the dumps at one stage of our lives I have for sure but ....

If you offer something for sale
then
Take payment
then
Dont send the goods
then
Spend the money (that isnt yours)

What do you expect ?

Theft or fraud take your pick, sorry im black or white on this, If I give you a £5 or £500 for something and you choose to spend that money and then not supply the goods then you deserve all you get in my opinion

rant over sorry must have touched a nerve..... xx

(havint chocked speeling/gramooor nevir do)


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Harris I know you're trying to stick up for the guy but hes a 100% penis, if hes down on his luck be honest about it don't give everyone the stories saying oh it's in the mail or oh I've sent the payment (when he hasn't) this is called lying and there's no excuse for that no matter what state your life is in.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What he said. /\

I've been ripped off by someone who supposedly (could have been true) lost their job and spent my money.

False promises after false promises "its in the post", "need to trasfer the funds", "not sure why that cheque bounced" - Heard it all.

Not my problem now give me my f'ing money back.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

harrismhome said:


> Talk about kicking a guy when he's down, all this grief and even threats by certain keyboard warriors over 40 quid and I know it's probably not the amount that's the issue here but at least the guy has paid something back.
> 
> I don't think he has set out to rip people off, from the start of the thread where we all enjoyed his posts and many of you congratulated his hard work and efforts.
> 
> ...


So how come he had enough £ to go away on holiday with in the middle of all this?

I agree £40 isnt a lot to get shirty about but - 1. Its the principle and I fail to see what the amount has to do with it - 2. No one likes being given the run around like this (do you really think we'd be anywhere near settling this or got the other debt sorted without chasing and chasing and harassing?) - 3. £40 is easy to find and easy to pay over if you really want to - 4. If you owe a debt, you pay it, simple as that.

And yes, it is entirely legal. No slander laws are broken here because the historical facts mentioned herein are true, AND until such time as the the debt is paid, then its all 'fair comment'.

If you are so sure of what you say and feel that strongly, then why dont you pay me £40 to help Mitch out, then he can pay you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> If you are so sure of what you say and feel that strongly, then why dont you pay me £40 to help Mitch out, then he can pay you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Classic !!!!! awaiting egarly for a response to this.... see if he really trusts and supports mitch enough to be the one that mich owes money too... and to be fair... £40 is nowt, it's not even a tank of juice, a good night out, end of the day it's 2 £20 notes... and i'm sure he hasn't gone this long without a couple of £20's in his wallet... to be honest it's gone on long enough...

and let's be honest... i'm sure mitch will have bought / done some christmas shopping for some family / friends this year... so can't belive for 1 second the oportuntiy hasn't arrose where he "could" have paid it back...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Plus, no-one is that short of money (owning a TT!) that you cant find £40 to pay up. Even if that were the case then why not offer to pay £5 pw over 8 weeks?

Anyway, I spoke to Mitch again this monday and he was telling me again about delays setting up the paypal account (can it really take 2 weeks to do?) and assured me the issue was getting the £ over to me. TBH, I just dont buy that at all. Why not just send me out a cheque that wont bounce or send me £40 of postal Orders? He moaned at me about getting slated on here, but TBH, I dont actually care. If you push and push people and mess them about, what do you expect?

As they say, where there's a will there's a way and here we see a distinct lack of will to sort the issue out.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cam,
Can you please send me £40,000 as I need _something for my car_ I will pay you back just as soon as the money 
clears from my Nigerian lottery win, 4M I won spent a forune already

Here is the man with my money or is it your money

Mitch TT


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

FFS I cannot believe that anyone is gonna come on here and try to defend this BS. Ok maybe if he owed £40,000 you could argue it may take some time to find, but £40 seriously. He should have driven to Cam and handed it in person just out of shame.
It is quite clearly not a question of the money, it is about something far more precious than that, Pricnciple and Honour, both of which are in my opinion priceless, I don't give a fig if someone owes me £40 or 40p if the expectation was that the money would be paid back to me either in goods or the cash then I would expect/demand that I get it back, there is NOTHING worse than a man with no honour.
And like Cam has stated if some of the supporters wish to pay up for him and get the money back themselves then feel free to do so.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive just read this thread it started off so well and this guy started off as an inspiration and ended up a Snake. The mad thing is his car is so diffrent everybody will know whos driving it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Cam,
> Can you please send me £40,000 as I need _something for my car_ I will pay you back just as soon as the money
> clears from my Nigerian lottery win, 4M I won spent a forune already
> 
> ...


Began reading this response but got sidetracked by the avatar Sigh..... SAD BUT TRUE 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mmm let me think how long did it take me to open a paypal account with a debit card to start buying my audi goodies....

5 minutes if that nuff said really


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

jamman said:


> Mmm let me think how long did it take me to open a paypal account with a debit card to start buying my audi goodies....
> 
> 5 minutes if that nuff said really


Who's debit card? Lol

Touch wood I had no problems with sellers in the marketplace.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I got an e-mail from paypal today saying Mitch has sent me an E-Cheque for £43.00 and should take 5-7 days to clear.

Hopefully that will be an end to this saga [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Blimey! Must be Christmas.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Well, I got an e-mail from paypal today saying Mitch has sent me an E-Cheque for £43.00 and should take 5-7 days to clear.
> 
> Hopefully that will be an end to this saga [smiley=book2.gif]


ECheque Mmmmm means his card details are incorrect or expired and paypal is going to the bank account and saying "Hi can i have some money please" guess what happens if theres none in the account ????? BOOOIIINNNGGGGGGG

I wish you luck my friend


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quick update. Cam has now finally been paid the money that was owed to him so Mitch has now settled all outstanding debts to members on here. This thread is now locked pending further moderation decisions.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> Just a quick update. Cam has now finally been paid the money that was owed to him so Mitch has now settled all outstanding debts to members on here. This thread is now locked pending further moderation decisions.


Nice one 

Charlie


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Now thats all over, Did we ever see the car finished


----------

